# Razer Wildcat (Controller) Kurzbericht



## Phurba (13. April 2016)

Habe mir das Teil kürzlich im Amazon Blitzangebot geholt und seitdem ein bisschen (nicht ausführlich) getestet. 

Was mir gut gefällt: die allgemeine Haptik ist genial. Bei mir liegt das Ding wirklich sehr gut in den Händen, alle Tasten sind sehr natürlich bedienbar. Habe allerdings eher kleine Hände, ob die Haptik bei Bauarbeiterpranken auch so gut funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Controller ist mit 260 Gramm ca 50 Gramm schwerer als der PS4 Dualshock, erstaunlich, da ja kein Akku verbaut ist. Macht aber nichts, das Gewicht stört nicht. Die Tasten und Sticks lassen sich alle sehr geschmeidig bedienen und machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Mir war ja vor allem auch das Steuerkreuz wichtig, da ich üble Probleme mit dem des xbox 360 Controllers hatte (unpräzise). Beim Wildcat ist jede Taste in einer eigenen Aussparung, da kann also keine Fehleingabe passieren.

Was mir gar nicht gut gefällt: Die Gummigrips zum Aufkleben. Ich habe es nur auf einer Seite geschafft die Dinger ohne Wellen an den Rändern anzubringen. Zudem ist die Gummibeschichtung nicht bündig auf der Klebefläche angebracht, es gibt da eine gewisse Überlappung, welche durch das Hantieren mit dem Controller nicht kleiner wird, im Gegenteil. Ich habe die Grips deshalb ziemlich schnell wieder abgezogen. So etwas gehört in guter und stramm sitzender Qualität direkt vom Hersteller angebracht, aber diese labbrigen Teile und nur eine Chance zum anbringen, das ist gar nichts. Was ich für einen Controller dieser Preisklasse echt übel finde, eine klassiche Fehlkonstruktion, sind die trigger stops, mit denen man den Weg der Schultertasten verkürzen kann, um z.B. bei shootern direkter feuern zu können. Der Weg verkürzt sich tatsächlich, aaaaber ... die Tasten lösen nicht mehr aus. Nur wenn man die Taste in einer völlig unnatürlichen Bewegung quasi von der Mitte nach außen zieht, löst sie aus. Ich habe deshalb ein Austauschgerät bestellt, und auch bei diesem war das so. Zudem berichtet ein Kunde auf Amazon in einer Rezension auch davon. Ich kann zwar grundsätzlich auch mit dem langen Weg leben, hätte aber durchaus auch gerne den kurzen genutzt. Wie auch immer, sehr peinlich so etwas unkorrigiert auf den Markt zu bringen.

Die Konfiguration der Tasten und was es sonst noch so an diesem vermeintlichen Edelcontroller gibt, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Bin jetzt erstmal am überlegen, ob ich ihn behalten werde oder nicht.


----------



## Phurba (14. April 2016)

Habe jetzt vom Razer support erfahren, daß man am Controller für manche Spiele noch den "hair trigger mode" aktivieren muß (durch eine Tastenkombination) um in den Genuß des trigger stops zu kommen. Im manual ist dieser lediglich als Option und nicht als Muss beschrieben, deshalb hatte ich das bis jetzt nicht aktiviert. Fakt ist, daß der trigger stop jetzt funktioniert. Man hätte das im manual besser beschreiben können, aber was soll's, es tut und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2016)

Geht der denn auch am PC? Der kostet ja 3x so viel wie ein wireless-xbox-360er für den PC ^^   was hattest du als "Angebot" denn bezahlt? Wie viel wäre er dir wert, wenn du den mit nem "normalen" Controller für 40-50€ vergleichst?


----------



## svd (14. April 2016)

Ein Link wäre nett, damit Interessierte sich den ansehen können.
Hui, preislich liegt man ja gleichauf mit dem Elite-Controller. Gerechtfertigt oder Größenwahn?


----------



## Phurba (14. April 2016)

Das Angebot war 119 Euronen. Auch nicht gerade ein Schnäpper, aber ich dachte ich probiere das Teil mal aus. Auf den xbox one controller hatte ich irgendwie keine Lust. Wireless mag ich nicht, spiele auch an der PS4 kabelgebunden mit dem Hori Pad FPS Plus. Und ja, funktioniert gut am PC. Und danke für den Link.


----------



## Phurba (30. April 2016)

So, zum ersten Mal die Tastenbelegung geändert. Da ich generell kein großer Freund der R3 und L3-Tasten bin, habe ich diese mal auf die beiden entsprechenden Multifunktionstrigger an der Unterseite gelegt. Lässt sich völlig easy (auch im Spiel) bewerkstelligen und ruckzuck hat sich das Bedienerlebnis für mich deutlich verbessert. Schöne Sache das.


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Wireless mag ich nicht.



ja und? der funktioniert doch ebenso mit strippe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja und? der funktioniert doch ebenso mit strippe.


Wenn ich jemals wieder neue Peripherie kaufen müsste würde ich allergrößten Wert auf Wireless legen, Kabel an der Maus, an Tastatur etc. stört mich total. ^^

Wenn irgendwann mal mein XBox360-Controller nicht mehr will würde ich sogar ein Wireless-Pad in Erwägung ziehen, aber das XBox360-Ding ist so unverwüstlich, das wird's noch ein Paar Jahre tun. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Phurba (1. Mai 2016)

Ich finde beim 360er das Steuerkreuz zum Reihern. Ständig löst es ungewollte Aktionen aus, z.B. bei Deus Ex HR statt des Röntgenblicks die Taifunbomben. Ganz toll, wenn man gerade am Schleichen ist. Außerdem hat bei meinem der rechte Stick gequietscht, daß es kaum zum Aushalten war. Wenn man das alles in Betracht zieht, war der Wildcat ein echtes Schnäppchen, auch wenn er mehr als das Doppelte gekostet hat. Geldverschwendung war in diesem Fall für mich leider das preiswerte Gerät von MS. Wenn der 360er für mich was getaugt hätte, wäre der Wildcat allerdings erst gar nicht nötig gewesen, ich gebe mein Geld ja nicht zum Spaß doppelt und dreifach aus. Unter den genannten Umständen bin ich aber froh, daß ich jetzt ein Eingabegerät habe, das qualitativ meinen Erwartungen entspricht und darüber hinaus sogar noch etwas Extra-Komfort bietet.


----------



## Phurba (1. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja und? der funktioniert doch ebenso mit strippe.



Keine Ahnung, hatte auch den 360er in der kabelgebundenen Variante, weil wireless für mich persönlich 0,0 Mehrwert bedeutet.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Mai 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ich finde beim 360er das Steuerkreuz zum Reihern. Ständig löst es ungewollte Aktionen aus,



Ich kann die Kritik am 360 Controller nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Vielleicht hast du einfach viel Pech mit deinem gehabt ? Ich habe drei Stück, einer ist eine Edition, die anderen beiden Standard-Modelle. Die Spielen sich komplett identisch, nämlich durchweg gut in meinen Augen..Die ungewollten Aktionen gibt es, liegt aber dann an einem Konzentrationsmangel bei mir. Ich will allerdings nicht ganz ausschließen, dass ich möglicherweise über die Jahre etwas betriebsblind geworden bin....?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lecker Smarties


----------



## Phurba (1. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kritik am 360 Controller nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Vielleicht hast du einfach viel Pech mit deinem gehabt ? Ich habe drei Stück, einer ist eine Edition, die anderen beiden Standard-Modelle. Die Spielen sich komplett identisch, nämlich durchweg gut in meinen Augen..Die ungewollten Aktionen gibt es, liegt aber dann an einem Konzentrationsmangel bei mir. Ich will allerdings nicht ganz ausschließen, dass ich möglicherweise über die Jahre etwas betriebsblind geworden bin....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hab ich wohl einfach Pech gehabt (???), wobei ich beim googeln und teilweise auch hier im Forum schon auch von den Steuerkreuz-Problemen gelesen habe, und das Quietschen scheint es auch öfter zu geben. Das Steuerkreuz ist halt allein schon von der Bauart her prädestiniert für Fehleingaben durch diese eine große Wippentaste. Und konzentrieren will ich mich höschstens darauf_ wo i_ch drücke, und nicht auch noch zusätzlich_ wie _ich drücke. Jedenfalls war ich auch ziemlich überrascht wie schrottig _mein _360er Controller war, weil ich vorher nur Wunderdinge von diesem gehört hatte.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Mai 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl einfach Pech gehabt (???)



Vielleicht...

Ich will hier natürlich Microsoft in keinster Weise Entschuldigen, oder gar von Fehlern freisprechen. Aber natürlich können auch da mal fehlerhafte Serien/ mangelnde Qualität produziert worden sein. Das passiert auch bei Markenanbietern, kann mich noch an den Ärger mit den bequiet ! Netzteilen der "E5 ???" Serie erinnern. Da gingen einige Kunden ja auch durch die Decke, während andere die Teile über den grünen Klee gelobt haben. Außerdem ist bei solchen Artikeln die Gefahr groß, ( ich kenne deine Bezugsquelle für den Controller nicht) möglicherweise einen Piraten-Controller/ Fälschung erwischt zu haben. Die tauchen teilweise - wie auch immer- auch im regulären Handel auf.


----------



## Phurba (1. Mai 2016)

Bei Amazon direkt gekauft, glaube da eher nicht an Piraterie, aber wer weiss ...


----------



## golani79 (1. Mai 2016)

Das D-Pad bei den alten 360 Controllern ist wirklich nicht sehr präzise.
Da ist mir das vom Dualshock 3/4 viel lieber. 

Neuere Iterationen vom 360 Controller haben da aber Anpassungen spendiert bekommen - vlt sind die ja besser / präziser.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phurba (2. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das D-Pad bei den alten 360 Controllern ist wirklich nicht sehr präzise.
> Da ist mir das vom Dualshock 3/4 viel lieber.
> 
> Neuere Iterationen vom 360 Controller haben da aber Anpassungen spendiert bekommen - vlt sind die ja besser / präziser.
> ...



Meinen habe ich vor einem halben Jahr gekauft, es ist dieser hier: Klick

Ein Kunde hat da auch einen Clip hochgeladen, der das Quietschen dokumentiert, sein Austauschgerät hat dann wieder gequietscht ...


----------



## golani79 (2. Mai 2016)

Mit dem hab ich nie gespielt - aber schon nervig.

Hättens ruhig besser machen können.


----------



## Phurba (2. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mit dem hab ich nie gespielt - aber schon nervig.
> 
> Hättens ruhig besser machen können.



Absolut. Ich will das Ding niemandem vermiesen, bei dem es gut funktioniert. Bei mir war's halt leider gar nix. Aber der Wildcat ist sehr geil. Trotzdem natürlich schade ums Geld.


----------

